# Would you replace this boiler?



## repairsrepairsrepairs (6 mo ago)

We have a boiler, for our baseboard heat, that was installed in 1990 [a slat/fin Galaxy GC-100] which came with a house we purchased a few years ago . It's still working fairly well. During the last two seasons it failed to ignite a couple of times when a call for heat was present. I had to shut it down and wait 20-30 minutes to fire it back up and then it would continue working. IT was mentioned to me this would happen if the fins are too rusted as the boiler overheats and it's the safety shutoff. I'm in the process of getting some quotes to possibly replace it. The quotes so far are around the 10k range. The replacement units being suggested seem to range between $2500-$3000. Plus it's been suggested I replace the 5 existing control valves [we have 5 zones]. Attached are some photos of the inside of the unit I took with a scope camera -- it's not as rusty as I thought it would be. IT was suggested that it wasn't rust on the vent pipe but "scorching" from being to hot. In any event, Would you place the unit? It's lasted for 32 years. The heating bills aren't bad at all so it still seems rather efficient to me. I'm on the east coast in a suburb close to nyc. Do the quotes for replacement sound right? I looked into some alternatives (condensing boilers, replacing it with an instant on demand system) but they all require additional work. It seems the easiest thing to do is switch it with an equivalent newer model -- but in my experience new stuff doesn't last [i.e, planned obsolescence] and it's a big chunk of change. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

When in doubt rip it out


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Those particular models are a fire hazard, I'd replace it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I will be linking that video for some time because the Intro guidelines I had posted as a sticky has been deleted by the top.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes I will replace it. If you aren't close it will need to include travel time though.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

It’s a control issue. I’ll send you a bill.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Or move to Hawaii, southern Calif, or Florida....and BAM !!! no need for a boiler or furnace!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You should watch this:

What Caused My Heat Exchanger To Fail - Check out these real examples - YouTube


----------

